# New Airlift Co. Manifold and Controller



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

[email protected];2686466 Posted on Oct 2010 said:


> We will be releasing a new management system at SEMA, and it will be going on sale January. There will be a pressure based system released first. It actually does presets rather well. Shortly after a height based system with no mechanical parts, so no sensors to break. It will also be Iphone capable. and soon to follow droid and blackberry. This thing is bad freakin A$$.


Anyone know happened with that? The new manifold looks great, but what happened to a January release? It looks to me that the harness connector is different, leading me to believe that a new proprietary controller is in the works. I am about to pull the trigger on a kit next week. I can't hold out anymore for this. 

Pic of manifold:


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

This looks interesting...


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm with you dude..Last thing I heard is that by the end of this month it should be all ready, and that the controller (cosmetics) is done now. I'm in for some reviews/info on accuracy..



JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> I'm sure something along the lines of a pre order will come up guys. Just waiting to get some stuff finalized and we will go from there. I have been running a basic version of the new management for a month or so and am pleased. Once programming and cosmetics are finished up I will come on and talk so more about it.
> 01-19-2011 06:07 PM


Bagriders is doing pre-orders.



[email protected] said:


> Mr Fisher will have prices on these kits by Wednesday this week
> 02-21-2011 05:06 PM


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5158844-B6-Air-Lift-Update-1-17-11&p=70107574#post70107574


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

Install pics from above thread.


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

I'm curious to see if the new controller is compatible with the old Autopilot ECU.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

No, I don't believe it is. Multi-colored display, ease of install, and a more "condensed" package will be the selling features.

Technically I was told it will be hella accurate.


----------



## 01 (Sep 9, 2009)

watching


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

the ECU is built into the valve body. It's all one unit.


----------



## TurboREX (Aug 7, 2006)

meh. id still buy an e-level


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

BTW there is a new compressor setup as well, supposed to be much quiter.. haven't heard much else on those though.

More linkage: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?t=5180177


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

this looks pretty good but i dont like the see through plastic on the controller. the real deciding factor will be the price for me.... opcorn:


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

martin13 said:


> this looks pretty good but i dont like the see through plastic on the controller. the real deciding factor will be the price for me.... opcorn:


That could be the cosmetic change they made.. the pictures is the test model stuff.. we'll know soon!


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

yeah, I hope they change the casing on the controller too. I cringed when I saw the thing at SEMA. But the rep told me iPhone + Android integration is in the works for AutoPilot 2.. But then again the same rep told me last year that it will be for sale right after SEMA earlier that year.:what: Not naming names...


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

ECU + Manifold in the same package? Cool idea for saving space. Horrible idea for repairs.

Anyone have any bench test numbers such as: orifice size, cfm and max. operating pressure?

Oh, and, pressure can't be 'hella' accurate in relationship to ride height. Pretty much impossible.


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

It I believe "more" accuracy is achieved in this digital unit with more precise valve timing control, right? That's what I thought. At least in comparison to the Gen1 Auto Pilot.


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

accuracy can be achieved by using higher resolution sensors, possibly faster acting valves or a better computer algorithms for presets.. But pressure based systems will never be as accurate as mechanical height sensor based systems.

I too wonder what compressor will be used since everyone is saying it’ll be much quieter. From the looks of the picture it looks like just a run of the mill viair 380


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

firebert said:


> accuracy can be achieved by using higher resolution sensors, possibly faster acting valves or a better computer algorithms for presets.. But pressure based systems will never be as accurate as mechanical height sensor based systems.
> 
> I too wonder what compressor will be used since everyone is saying it’ll be much quieter. From the looks of the picture it looks like just a run of the mill viair 380


maybe they mean the manifold is quieter? like its got dump valve mufflers or something because i dont see how the compressor could be quieter...


----------



## buck_russell (Dec 30, 2010)

firebert said:


> But pressure based systems will never be as accurate as mechanical height sensor based systems.


:beer:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

is the original auto pilot going to be cheaper when this comes out?


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

martin13 said:


> is the original auto pilot going to be cheaper when this comes out?


Mine will be :laugh:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

ACEdubs said:


> Mine will be :laugh:


you don't say?! eace:


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

ACEdubs said:


> Mine will be :laugh:


sent u a pm :thumbup:


----------



## Zorba2.0 (Jan 28, 2005)

Any chance these use Parker valves or manifold?


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

BUMP, earth to AirLift, are you out there? Any news on official release?


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

Don't hold your breath. You wont see this anytime soon. There is no date, so they wont say anything. If they say a date, people hold them to it. :laugh: 
I had some news about this a week ago on my twitter.


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> Don't hold your breath. You wont see this anytime soon. There is no date, so they wont say anything. If they say a date, people hold them to it. :laugh:
> I had some news about this a week ago on my twitter.


 Like January?


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

martin13 said:


> maybe they mean the manifold is quieter? like its got dump valve mufflers or something because i dont see how the compressor could be quieter...


 I can tell you FIRST HAND that the compressor is quieter.... MUCH MUCH quieter!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

SoCalDubber said:


> I can tell you FIRST HAND that the compressor is quieter.... MUCH MUCH quieter!


 x2 dope set up very clean saw it last month


----------



## PatientlyWaiting (Apr 28, 2005)

I couldn't wait, I went Accuair/Dakota.


----------



## SoCalDubber (Jul 21, 2004)

PatientlyWaiting said:


> I couldn't wait, I went Accuair/Dakota.


 :laugh: @ ScreenName irony 

:laugh:


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

What's goin on guy's? No exact date on a release, but it should be sooner than later. We just need to make sure this thing is perfect. I myself am wanting it to be as flawless as can be. Really I just don't want to hear should have done this or that complaints after the release. 

Our programmers are working there asses off with this thing to make sure it does what we say its gonna do. Believe me I can't wait for it either. I have a prototype unit with half ass programming and it gets me to ride height every time. As long as you have the norm. Full tank and flat land. Of course mechanical systems are more accurate, but they are pricey and apparently have a lot of failing parts if not installed with care. 

What we are working on should get you to the pre set settings. Like I said I have a prototype and am happy as hell with it. I just can't wait for a more programmable unit. Then we will see what everyone has to say. 

The manifold is built in house, as well as the board. We added 26,000sqft to our building last year to bring everything in house and have more control over whats going on with our systems.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 15, 2010)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> What's goin on guy's? No exact date on a release, but it should be sooner than later. We just need to make sure this thing is perfect. I myself am wanting it to be as flawless as can be. Really I just don't want to hear should have done this or that complaints after the release.
> 
> Our programmers are working there asses off with this thing to make sure it does what we say its gonna do. Believe me I can't wait for it either. I have a prototype unit with half ass programming and it gets me to ride height every time. As long as you have the norm. Full tank and flat land. Of course mechanical systems are more accurate, but they are pricey and apparently have a lot of failing parts if not installed with care.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

Well I notice a lot of people here like to leg hump a particular brand of air management system. But I like to step back and look at everything objectively. I too hope the Autopilot V2 will live up to all claims because what we need is more good, reliable, and accurate air management systems out there.:thumbup:


----------



## Tucked (Jun 12, 2007)

Any price estimates?


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

any up dates on this


----------



## JesseAirLiftCompany (Aug 5, 2009)

Nothing on the pricing just yet fellas. It shouldn't be to far off from the pricing of the 1st autopilot. 

I am also hearing the pressure control algorithm should also be +/-1 psi for settings. Hoping to have a pressure based breakthrough here people. Just be patient, stuffs always changing and this thing needs to be dead nutz.


----------



## mattnucci (Oct 27, 2009)

I have been beta testing the system in my car since i picked it up from Air Lift. They are committed to making this perfect and i have had talks with Brian and Ian there about the system and they are awesome about their commitment to making a excellent product. 

Everyone was impatient about the Audi B6 kit and everyone that got one is happy they waited. Same thing with this guys. Patience is always rewarded!!


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

JesseAirLiftCompany said:


> Nothing on the pricing just yet fellas. It shouldn't be to far off from the pricing of the 1st autopilot.
> 
> I am also hearing the pressure control algorithm should also be +/-1 psi for settings. Hoping to have a pressure based breakthrough here people. Just be patient, stuffs always changing and this thing needs to be dead nutz.


Sounds great. I'll give it a rest for a couple more months then.  

Can you comment at all about the cosmetic changes to the controller?


----------



## joeyvdubGLI (Jan 12, 2006)

Opportunity of going with a well known sensor based system has presented itself to me..jumping off this train fellas.. l8.


----------

